# Neubau



## Wanderra (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde
Nach vier Wochen ist der Teichumbau nun abgeschlossen, die Fische haben die Zeit in ihrem Ausweichquartier gut überstanden und genießen jetzt ihr neues Domizil.
Wir haben von 12000l auf 25000l aufgestockt wobei 20000l direkt für die Fische bereit stehen, der Rest verteilt
sich auf den Pflanzenbereich. Die Folie haben wir einschweißen lassen um keine Falten in Sicht zu haben, anbei mal ein paar Bilder vom zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht ganz aufgefüllten Teich.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juli 2016)

Wie...keine Baudoku?


----------



## Wanderra (8. Juli 2016)

Kommt noch, hatte noch keine Zeit die ganzen Bilder zu sortieren!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Wanderra (9. Juli 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde!
Wie versprochen noch ein paar Bilder vom Teichumbau.
  Das ist der alte Teich, aber schon mit der neuen Umrandung.

  So, die Fische sind umgezogen und es geht los.

  Man kann schön die Falten in der alten Folie sehen!

  Es geht voran!

  Da hatten wir mal richtig gutes Wetter

  Nimmt langsam Form an

  Die Rohre für BA und Skimmer

  Auf Grund des miesen Wetters sah ich mich gezwungen die Wände zu verputzen

  So, von mir aus kann es regnen

  Mist, es regnet ja schon wieder!

  Hurra, die Folie ist da

  Läuft!

  Der Bereich für die Fische ist fertig

  Läuft schon wieder!

  Läuft noch immer!

  Noch die Kammer für das Helix fertig machen

  Fertig!

Aktuellere Fotos hab ich im Moment nicht, denn es regnet schon wieder!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Micha61 (10. Juli 2016)

Moin Jens,

schön geworden !!!!!!
Brauchst nun nur noch, die sichtbare Folie, mit Ufermatten bekleben.
  
Sieht schöner aus.

Viel Spass am neuen Teich !!

LG Micha


----------



## Wanderra (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo Micha
Vielen Dank für den Tipp, aber die Ufermatte ist doch in Kontakt mit dem Wasser, saugt die sich nicht voll und zieht mir das Wasser aus dem Teich wenn die Sonne drauf scheint? 
Jens


----------



## Micha61 (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo Jens,



Wanderra schrieb:


> aber die Ufermatte ist doch in Kontakt mit dem Wasser,


richtig
meine ist 30 cm breit, davon ragen 14 cm in`s Wasser, 12 cm sind feucht (hat sich __ Moos gebildet), der Rest ist trocken. (eben nachgemessen)



Wanderra schrieb:


> saugt die sich nicht voll und zieht mir das Wasser aus dem Teich wenn die Sonne drauf scheint?


puh, also ich hab keinen großartigen Wasserverlust, auf Grund der Ufermatte feststellen können und mein Becken hat, ganztägig volle Breitseite Sonne.
Für mich ist viel wichtiger, Schutz der Folie vor UV Strahlung und im Winter, vor scharfkantigem Eis. ( ich deck das Becken, aber noch ab)
Glaube nicht, das bei Deinem Teich, soooo viel verdunstet. Aber lieber paar Pfenge in Wasser investiert, als nach ein paar Jährchen, neue Folie einzubringen.


LG Micha


----------



## Lion (12. Juli 2016)

Jens,
gratulation, einen sehr schönen Teich hast Du Dir angelegt.
Viel Freude und Erholung am neuen Teich wünscht
 Léon


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Juli 2016)

Moin Jens,

ist sehr schön geworden!

Ist sozusagen ein `Neubau` auf den Grundmauern der Vorgängerbauten, oder? Wie die mittelalterlichen Kirchen.... 



Wanderra schrieb:


> Auch ich habe mich vom Teichvirus anstecken lassen, und meinen Teich 3x umgebaut!
> Beim ersten waren es ca. 3000l, schon nach relativ kurzer Zeit alles wieder raus, und auf ca.8000l erweitert.
> Wenn Du mitgezählt hast, weisst Du wie es weiter ging.
> Richtig, alles wieder raus, und jetzt bin ich bei 12000l!



(Ich dachte, der Grundsatz heisst, man baut einen Teich immer dreimal - nicht viermal )

Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## Wanderra (22. Juli 2016)

Da hab ich mich wohl verzählt!
Nachdem jetzt ein paar Tage vergangen sind hab ich festgestellt das der Teich an einem Tag fast 1cm Wasser verliert, da es die ganze Zeit viel geregnet hat ist mir das nicht aufgefallen. Diese Woche war es allerdings sehr heiß. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
Die Folie wurde ja verschweißt. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## jule (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo Jens, 

in den letzten Tagen (in denen es mal nicht geregnet hat) sah es bei mir ähnlich aus... 1 cm am Tag ist denke ich schon normal wenn es heiß ist - oder windig, das merke ich hier ganz genau so. Nachdem es nun aber wieder wie aus Kübeln gegossen hat, ist der Teich wieder voll


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Juli 2016)

Schöner Teich!
1 BA und 1Skimmer in Schwerkraft- hast Du auch noch Filtertechnikbilder und so ein wenig Erklärbär??
Das wäre eine gute Grundlage für Teichneulinge- dann braucht man nur noch auf Deine Doku verweisen und gut!


----------



## Wanderra (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo Thorsten, 
vielen Dank für die Blumen, das geht ja runter wie Öl. 
Bilder von der Filtertechnik habe ich noch nicht, das hol ich aber sofort nach. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Wanderra (22. Juli 2016)

Hey, da bin ich schon wieder!
Hab mal schnell zwischen den Regenschauern ein paar Bilder meiner Filtertechnik gemacht, und bin natürlich für eventuelle Vorschläge zur Verbesserung zu haben.  Ich hab mir drei Behälter aus PE schweißen lassen, unten seht ihr meine Pumpenkammer(ca.200l), links ist der Verteiler für die beiden Spaltsiebe, rechts die UVC- Lampe( noch 36W ), daneben das erste Sieb(300er)

  Hier ist das zweite Sieb(200er), darunter steht der Mattenfilter(Japanmatten, Fassungsvermögen ca.180l)

  Vom Mattenfilter geht es weiter zur ersten Helixkammer(belüftet, Fassungsvermögen ca.200l, befüllt mit ca.80l Helix

  In der Zweiten Helixkammer treffen beide getrennte Filtersysteme wieder zusammen

  Die zweite Helixkammer ist auch belüftet und hat ein Fassungsvermögen von ca. 700l und ist mit 300l Helix befüllt

  Das Helix wird durch ein Gitter "eingesperrt"

  Und das ist der Überlauf zurück zum Teich

Gruß Jens


----------



## Wanderra (22. Juli 2016)

Hey Teichfreunde
Ich möchte aber gerne nochmal auf den Wasserverlust zurück kommen, muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
Wie viel Verlust ist normal?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Micha61 (23. Juli 2016)

Moin Jens,



Wanderra schrieb:


> muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


würd meinen, NEIN.
Bei der Grundfläche pustet Dir der Wind, auch noch paar Literchen raus und dann sind ja noch, ein paar Pflanzen im Teich.


LG Micha


----------



## Lion (23. Juli 2016)

hallo Jens,
würde wie Micha sagen: mache Dir keine Sorgen. 
Die Temperaturen, die Pflanzen, Wind und der Wasser- Überlauf zum Teich, hier geht eine gewisse Wassermenge
verloren. In unserem Breitengrad ist es jedoch so, dass das, auf einem Jahr gesehen, durch Regen ausgeglichen wird.
.
Sollte der Wasserverlust optisch stören, dann lasse einfach neues Leitungs-Wasser hinzulaufen und dann siehst Du
dieses wie einen kleinen Wasserwechsel an.
Also weiterhin viel Freud am Teich wünscht
 Léon


----------



## Micha61 (24. Juli 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> einfach neues Leitungs-Wasser hinzulaufen und dann siehst Du
> dieses wie einen kleinen Wasserwechsel an.



was natürlich keiner ist


----------



## Wanderra (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Leute
Im Moment benutze ich noch ein 36W UVC - Gerät, ich bin aber der Meinung das dieses  zu schwach ist, welches Gerät würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Weiter oben sind ein paar Bilder von meinem Filter, auf dem ersten ist auch die Lampe zu sehen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## ASSchlicki (11. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Jens,

habe noch einen 75 W Klärer.
Siehe hier: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/uvc-edelstahlklaerer-75-watt/497121436-138-1170


----------

